# downloading Uber driver app to tablet



## defbright (May 26, 2017)

Hello,

Trying to download Uber driver app from Google play store on my tablet. It says that it's already installed on my phone and had my phone device licked in.

How to work around??

Thanks


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Phone should have nothing to do with your tablet 
LIke you go to Google play on your tablet to install Uber and it says something about your phone?


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

defbright said:


> It says that it's already installed on my phone and had my phone device licked in.


You need to be careful when licking your device, some of them are not water proof.
JK. LoL

What I did when I used a tablet I got my google play as a new device, then I synced all the apps I had on my phone transfer and deleted the apps I didn't need. You can also log off google play, undo the syncing and log back in, then you can install all the apps you need without syncing.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I get what you are trying to do, but how can you call or recieve calls and texts from the pax by using a tablet?


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Bart McCoy said:


> Phone should have nothing to do with your tablet
> LIke you go to Google play on your tablet to install Uber and it says something about your phone?


It kind of does if you sync the devises, is better to do a stand alone and close the NFC and bluetooth to make sure they don't transfer in a weird way.



Kodyhead said:


> I get what you are trying to do, but how can you call or recieve calls and texts from the pax by using a tablet?


I don't know what kind of device he has, but the phone has nothing to do with the app if is set up as a stand alone system.
My tablet was a WiFi only device, when the phone rang it would show on the tablet but ring on my phone.
Some tablets are voice capable, but lack privacy for the driver, even if you are using earphones, the calls will still show on the screen unless you change it to another tab.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

defbright said:


> Hello,
> 
> Trying to download Uber driver app from Google play store on my tablet. It says that it's already installed on my phone and had my phone device licked in.
> 
> ...


Untether phone from tablet and use tablets wireless to download. Worked for me.


----------



## defbright (May 26, 2017)

defbright said:


> Hello,
> 
> Trying to download Uber driver app from Google play store on my tablet. It says that it's already installed on my phone and had my phone device licked in.
> 
> ...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I get what you are trying to do, but how can you call or recieve calls and texts from the pax by using a tablet?


$0.99 app called tablet talk


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

I use Tablet Talk 
BUT you can just run Uber on tablet and then call pax with your phone


----------



## douglas8 (Jul 5, 2017)

I am also curious about that.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> I use Tablet Talk
> BUT you can just run Uber on tablet and then call pax with your phone


That takes time as you have to dial the number each time, since the app rotates between 30-40 numbers now here in Atlanta. That number may vary in different markets, but it's much faster to just hit dial on the tablet and start calling immediately. Saves time especially if you are unable to fumble with your phone to make a call due to driving.


----------

